# Beware of AVG 2 year Subscriptions



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

On December 4, 2007 I purchased a two year subscription for *AVG Anti-Spyware* and a back-up CD for $50.90 which was charged to my credit card. I received an email from [email protected] with the subject being; *Download Link for "AVG Anti-Spyware 1 license (2 years)"* OK, fair enough I have purchased a *2 year* *AVG Anti-Spyware* program and a back-up CD.

Next they sent me a download link, then an email with my license number. In the email with the download link was this statement; *"The publisher of "AVG Anti-Spyware 1 license (2 years)" has been notified and is responsible for delivering this product. GRISOFT LIMITED will send the license key within 2 hours". *(This is all fairly routine communications you get when you purchase a program.)

On 12/12/2008 I received an email from [email protected] with the subject heading being; *Attention AVG Anti-Spyware user* with this information in the body of the email.

"Dear Customer,

Let us inform you, your current AVG Anti-Spyware (1 computer) product will not be updated after December 31st 2008." They then went on to state that my original purchase of AVG AntiSpyware would be replaced free of charge by AVG Internet Security 8.0.

Now in that email they stated;

"With AVG Internet Security 8.0, you get:
*High-performance combined anti-virus and anti-spyware"* and a few other "enhanced" attributes then ended that paragraph by stating; *"Seamless operation with Windows XP and Vista"*

I sent *AVG* an email requesting a credit to my original credit card for the unused 1 year portion of the program that I had purchased, but was not going to run. I purchased the *AVG Anti-Spyware* and I didn't want their *AVG Internet Security 8.0* suite since I would have had to uninstall my current antivirus program (not wanting to use 2 antivirus programs) plus the fact I run Windows 2000 Professional, *NOT* Windows XP or Vista.

They sold me a *2 year* subscription for *AVG Anti-Spyware*, cancelled it after a little over a year of use, and gave me an alternative where I apparently would have had to uninstall my present antivirus, and if I read their email correctly my operating system for which they had originally sold the program was no longer supported.

*Be very careful if you purchase anything from this company, since you may not get what you pay for.*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They should keep updating your Subscriptions.

Like all that Ad-Aware had did when they killed the older version and you can not get the update and then you could get the manual updates and as of last may they stop working but the updates are still there but it seem they only work on the people who paid for a subscription and they were from 1 to I think 4 years. So only time will tell but I think from what has been going on the people that paid for subscriptions are still getting the updates on the older version they did away with.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Well AVG specifically stated in an email; *"Let us inform you, your current AVG Anti-Spyware (1 computer) product will not be updated after December 31st 2008." *Lol, I got taken by *AVG*, i.e. a little over a 1 year subscription for the price of a 2 year subscription.

In any event on January 2nd I will purchase both *Malwarebytes* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* which I have been running manually, and in my opinion are better than *AVG AntiSpyware* anyway.

It just galls the hell out of me to pay for 2 years, and only get a a few days over 1 year of coverage.

*AVG* :down: :down: :down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That sticks but what can you do but say good bye to them.
Get the free Avast AV and get "a-squared Anti-Malware" if you want something that does a lot of added things.
I have it for a year alone with lots of other software I won at CastleCops » Security Forums.
Online Armor was one also and that and a-squared Anti-Malware are the two that pop up asking you what you want to do the most so they are out there in front. Was a lot of false things in a-squared Anti-Malware with the newer version that has a AV scanner in it also but that has gotten better.

On the SUPERAntiSpyware I won that also and have a Lifetime subscription.
But when you do a manual update your get that screen telling you today only that has always been around on getting the paid or lifetime cheaper tru that link then look around at there site.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

We all got this notice and there's nothing you can do . So update to the full deal and you still have it. Old news.... I'm not going to use my 2yrs left on mine. I have norton and love it, super light on the pc.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

SIR****TMG said:


> I have norton and love it, *super light on the pc*.


First time I have ever seen that claim.


----------

